# Hidden Medical Excise Tax



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Did everyone hear about the new hidden tax. 2.3% medical excise tax on purchases. It is supposed to be a hidden tax as part of Obomacare but Cabellas is printing it on thier reciepts.

I for one wasn't aware of the new tax. And he said no new taxes.









Looks like we've been dupped again.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/taxes/medicaldevice.asp


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Either way we're gonna be paying more for something many of us never asked for ! :frusty:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Either way we're gonna be paying more for something many of us never asked for ! :frusty:


YOU SURE HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD THERE BONES------- :fryingpan: :fryingpan:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

220swift said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/taxes/medicaldevice.asp


I guess I should have checked it out first. The Cabellas reciept above had an error in thier tax software and they applied the tax to everything. It should have only applied to listed medical devices.

I'm bad again. opps.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We all would have been shocked at that DWT Although that doesn't look to "hidden" on the receipt I guess it was hidden on a bill pushed through congress at some point.

Thanks for the link 220


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

even though that was a software error on Cabela's part, we've not even begun to see the expenses this Obama Care is going to cost us, look for health care costs to sky rocket by 2014. We are going to get hosed!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep and from behind.....


----------



## TK84 (Dec 12, 2012)

What medical devices does Cabela's sale again?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

first aid kits....


----------

